# Which seatpost?



## Tim Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for a lightweight but tough seatpost

My list so far - 
Thomson Elite
Rotor SP1 
Titec Pluto Duke
Controltech team issue alloy

It is for a Yeti 575 seatpost size 30.9. I weigh 70kg. I don't really want to spend anymore than £70. Would i be saving much weight on the Thomson Elite if i put titanium bolts on it? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think that the Thomson is the best bang for the buck out of the ones you have listed. Easton EC90 is t!ts though.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Tim Arnold said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a lightweight but tough seatpost
> 
> ...


Here's a few seatposts with Manufacturers *CLAIMED* weights, which in actuality, are usually heavier. In any event, here they are

Seatpost: Ritchey Super Logic Carbon 31.6mm 400mm 30mm offset:180g
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS Carbon 1 bolt 31.6mm 400mm 0mm offset: 216g
Seatpost: Syntace P6 Carbon 31.6mm 400mm: 228g
Seatpost: Extralite UL2 XL 31.6mm 400mm: 189g
Seatpost: Truvativ Noir World Cup Post 31.6mm 400mm: 225g
Seatpost: Bontrager Race XXX Lite 31.6mm 400mm 5 offset: 190g
Seatpost: New Ultimate Carbon 31.6mm 410mm 198lbs limit: 166g
Seatpost: Easton EC90 Zero Setback 31.6mm 400mm: 206g
Seatpost: Control Tech Team Issue 1SC 31.6mm 400mm 10 offset: 220g
Seatpost: Woodman Carbo SL plus Ti 31.6mm, 400mm 0 offset: 170g
Seatpost: Woodman EL, 31.6mm 400mm 0 offset: 140g
Seatpost: Woodman Carbo SL plus, 31.6mm 400mm 0 offset: 195g
Seatpost: Woodman Carbo DX 31.6mm 400mm 0 offset: 120g
Seatpost: Lynskey Performance Titanium 31.6mm 410mm 0 offset: 190g
Seatpost: Kore 0 offset Carbon I - Beam 31.6mm 400mm: 190g
Seatpost: Oval M800 TBT 31.6mm 400mm 25mm offset: 190g
Seatpost: Shimano Pro XRC 31.6mm 400mm 15mm offset: 195g
Seatpost: Sunline V-One 31.6mm 400mm 0 offset: ?

Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

@KevinK:
sorry - 1st of all you show the wrong size (31,6 instead of 30,9) and then claimed weights are of no interest in here. We all know that real weights can differ quite a bit...

REAL weight for a 30,9/350 Token carbon: 140g

You can find some other 30,9 weights here:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=seatposts&sortby=size


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I picked up a Thomson Masterpiece 30.9 off of ebay the other day for $90 shipped. This thing is a great balance of lightweight and super strong.


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thomson*

Masterpiece would be my choice. Mine (30.9) with Torontocycles ti bolts and barrel nuts weighs 181 grams. I like Thomson best for FS bikes, for hardtails I prefer Easton EC-90 zero.
I do not like the posts that point load the saddle rails, like New Ultimate and KCNC, I have seen too many bent/broken saddle rails from this type of clamp. Thomson has a nice clamp that supports the saddle rails nicely.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry - i know you guys all love the Thompson seatposts BUT when german magazines do comparison tests of bikes they also include stiffness and comfort level etc....very detailed.

Just lately they tested the new 2010 high-end bikes and by doing so the comfort level on each bike got tested as well. Anyway - to make it short: the Thomson seatposts are too stiff. These days the trend goes towards parts that absorb vibration and smaller impacts rather than translate them directly to the rider. Prime example are Specialized or Cannondale which offer specially designed seatposts with "damping"-designs. The trend also goes back to thinner diameters that offer more flex than the bigger sizes. And Carbon seems to be the way to go since the manufacturers are able to make strong yet at the same time compliant seatposts at light weight.

Anyway - the tested Thompsons were back in the pack of all tested seatpost. I will post that article and the according numbers later.


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

nino said:


> @KevinK:
> sorry - 1st of all you show the wrong size (31,6 instead of 30,9) and then claimed weights are of no interest in here. We all know that real weights can differ quite a bit...
> 
> REAL weight for a 30,9/350 Token carbon: 140g
> ...


Your right Nino!!! I just grabbed my spec list for my build. Forgot to check the correct size and weights!!! Thanks for pointing that out. I apologize!!!

Kevin


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

nino said:


> sorry - i know you guys all love the Thompson seatposts BUT when german magazines do comparison tests of bikes they also include stiffness and comfort level etc....very detailed.
> 
> Just lately they tested the new 2010 high-end bikes and by doing so the comfort level on each bike got tested as well. Anyway - to make it short: the Thomson seatposts are too stiff. These days the trend goes towards parts that absorb vibration and smaller impacts rather than translate them directly to the rider. Prime example are Specialized or Cannondale which offer specially designed seatposts with "damping"-designs. The trend also goes back to thinner diameters that offer more flex than the bigger sizes. And Carbon seems to be the way to go since the manufacturers are able to make strong yet at the same time compliant seatposts at light weight.
> 
> Anyway - the tested Thompsons were back in the pack of all tested seatpost. I will post that article and the according numbers later.


Looking forward to the article Nino. I have to decide in the next few weeks which seatpost to purchase, however, I have to keep in mind the type of clamp, since the seatpost will be used w/ Selle SMP w/Carbon Rails. They have special requirements of the seatpost clamps.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ok-i just scanned the 2 latest articles from different magazines (BIKE and MOUNTAIN BIKE). As mentioned the germans do include comfort measurements when they test bikes. That's done by disassembling the bikes and testing frames for stiffness numbers and also testing of the absorbing qualities of the frame and seatpost assembly for a given weight. They measure the distances (the amount the frame and seatpost give way) downwards and rearwards at the top of the saddle in mm. All seatposts are set at a certain height and a given weight was put on top of a saddle dummie (i think it's 80 Kilos)

As you can see in the charts below the Cannondale and the Merida both have high numbers which means a lot of felt comfort at the saddle.

Anyway - the Storck has a Thomson seatpost and got a lot of critics for the overly harsh ride this combo would make for. It is sure a good thing to have a stiff frame but if you combine that with a superstiff seatpost it results in a unforgiving and uncomfortable ride. On the other side of the spectrum we have Cannondale which not only has a super stiff frame (much stiffer than even the Storck) but at the same time it also is designed to absorb impacts. And then they combine it with a specially designed seatpost with absorbing qualities which together makes for a bike with the best comfort felt at the saddle yet stiff for sprints. Same with Merida which also offers a superlight, yet stiff and forgiving combo...Carbon in a seatpost (and frame) just allows you to get all: stiffness, bump absorption and light weight.

Interesting to see that the TREK and also the FUJI are on the very bottom in comfort: both the semi integrated seatpost on the Trek and the full integrated seatpost on the Fuji result in a harsh ride--->very low/bad comfort level.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just found this 30.9 Ritchey Superlogic in the german forum


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Nino,

Yup, I agree with what you are saying here-this is why I prefer Thomson for FS bikes, and a carbon post for hardtails. I like the stiffness of Thomson with rear suspension, but not on a hardtail.
I think Kevin is building up a suspension bike, for that I would use a Thomson Masterpiece with the ti bolt kit.


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

Nino: is that Ritchey post tuned? Seems really light for a stock Ritchey part?


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

barrows said:


> Hi Nino,
> 
> Yup, I agree with what you are saying here-this is why I prefer Thomson for FS bikes, and a carbon post for hardtails. I like the stiffness of Thomson with rear suspension, but not on a hardtail.
> I think Kevin is building up a suspension bike, for that I would use a Thomson Masterpiece with the ti bolt kit.


I agree. I just bought a set back masterpiece for my Stumpy FSR and I'm am really happy with it so far. I could see it being stiff on a hardtail, but I haven't ridden one in a while.

Where do you get a ti bolt kit and how much weight does that shave off of it? Any other mods for the Masterpiece?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

barrows said:


> Hi Nino,
> 
> Yup, I agree with what you are saying here-this is why I prefer Thomson for FS bikes, and a carbon post for hardtails. I like the stiffness of Thomson with rear suspension, but not on a hardtail.
> I think Kevin is building up a suspension bike, for that I would use a Thomson Masterpiece with the ti bolt kit.


I disagree here since all elimination of impacts of any sort you can get rid of is a positive effect. FS or HT does not matter. But you are right that on a FS the positive effect will be less for sure. BUT the Thomson is too heavy anyway

@Tim Arnold:
Ti-bolts is the least effective way to tune. Ti bolts are expensive and won't save all that much anyway.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

chuckie33 said:


> Where do you get a ti bolt kit and how much weight does that shave off of it? Any other mods for the Masterpiece?


*
http://torontocycles.com/Selling/Titanium.html​*


----------



## Tim Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks to all for the input.

I was in a bike shop yesterday and a worker was showing me the Cannondale Flash with its Save seatpost. It flexes, incredible, looks like it should break but obviously it won't.

I have carbon bars and love the feel, and the rear end on my 575 is carbon but for some reason i am unsure of a carbon seatpost. I am not a heavy rider, aggressive perhaps but not heavy and i have 5.75inches of travel to soften the blow so in theory the seatpost would get less abuse than someone on a hardtail in an XC race!?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of great discussion here, but no firm recommendations. What is the best, most cost effective and lightweight carbon seatpost?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Just to add a point, I have had both seatposts (Thomson Masterpiece and (Easton) carbon EC90) and while it is true that carbon is more forgiving/comfortable, you have to take another thing in account if you're like me and use to lower your seatpost pretty often. I liked my Easton EC90 but couldn't bear the scratch marks that soon resulted from dropping the seatpost repeatedly. I got back to a Thomson for its combination of (relative) light weight and strength. It's the kind of « put it and forget it » part that you can trust not to break in a place where you don't want any failure. So, as you may have concluded by now, my advice is : get a Thomson Masterpiece and go ride.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

nino said:


> sorry - i know you guys all love the Thompson seatposts BUT when german magazines do comparison tests of bikes they also include stiffness and comfort level etc....very detailed.
> 
> Just lately they tested the new 2010 high-end bikes and by doing so the comfort level on each bike got tested as well. Anyway - to make it short: the Thomson seatposts are too stiff. These days the trend goes towards parts that absorb vibration and smaller impacts rather than translate them directly to the rider. Prime example are Specialized or Cannondale which offer specially designed seatposts with "damping"-designs. The trend also goes back to thinner diameters that offer more flex than the bigger sizes. And Carbon seems to be the way to go since the manufacturers are able to make strong yet at the same time compliant seatposts at light weight.
> 
> Anyway - the tested Thompsons were back in the pack of all tested seatpost. I will post that article and the according numbers later.


In this thread you complain a Thomson pin is to stiff and yet in the carbon saddle thread you want a stiff saddle, Thomson=bulletproof, Nino's stuff=failure. You don't ride enough to know what you want. I notice very few road pros or mtb guys use those carbon saddles for long days but the Garmin team used blacked out Thomson layback pins last season (since 3T didn't have an offset pin available) and they all survived.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MessagefromTate said:


> In this thread you complain a Thomson pin is to stiff and yet in the carbon saddle thread you want a stiff saddle, Thomson=bulletproof, Nino's stuff=failure. You don't ride enough to know what you want. I notice very few road pros or mtb guys use those carbon saddles for long days but the Garmin team used blacked out Thomson layback pins last season (since 3T didn't have an offset pin available) and they all survived.


uhh-I don't want a stiff saddle,you will have to read my posts again! I was just talking about a specific deformation of the SLR's shell i don't like which the Saevid doesn't have...

Lightweight carbon saddles usually do have MORE flex in them than your regular Ti-railed saddle! I am saying this for years already and usually use only such superlight saddles just because of this.They offer BETTER comfort than regular saddles. I am just now waiting for another Tune/Becker Carbon/FRM Black hole saddle for my bike.

Well - Pros use what they get paid for and all those small carbon manufacturers don't have the money to pay huge checks or do sponsorhip deals with Pro-Teams....BUT Jan Ullrich for example used AX-Lightness saddles for years. Or even one-off saddle-seatpost combos like the one pictured in the link below...But they had to wrap them and print Selle Italia etc. on the sides so the sponsors would be happy...
https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ich+bike&hl=de&client=safari&rls=en&sa=G&um=1

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ich+bike&hl=de&client=safari&rls=en&sa=G&um=1

https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ich+bike&hl=de&client=safari&rls=en&sa=G&um=1

...so not all you see is what it is


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

nino said:


> uhh-I don't want a stiff saddle,you will have to read my posts again! I was just talking about a specific deformation of the SLR's shell i don't like which the Saevid doesn't have...
> 
> Lightweight carbon saddles usually do have MORE flex in them than your regular Ti-railed saddle! I am saying this for years already and usually use only such superlight saddles just because of this.They offer BETTER comfort than regular saddles. I am just now waiting for another Tune/Becker Carbon/FRM Black hole saddle for my bike.
> 
> ...


When it comes to saddles the pros generally ride what they want regardless of sponsorship (Contador used a carbon shelled SLR on his time trial bike and Levi Leipheimer used a blacked out SLR as well on all of his bikes despite the Bontrager sponsorship because a saddle sore won't do anybody any good). Ullrich is but one example of somebody that actually used a carbon saddle in competition (you won't find many), so notice I said most pros use a saddle with some padding (look at Boonen, Stijn Devolders, etc). They use old, heavy saddles because they ride 6 hours a day. The point was that you contradict yourself in the two threads. I'd respect your opinion more if you said I run a carbon saddle because it is the lightest thing I can get, but making the statement that you run it because it is most comfortable is humorous.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Contador used an Ax-lightness saddle


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MessagefromTate said:


> but making the statement that you run it because it is most comfortable is humorous.


sorry-it seems you never owned one then.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

whilst i havent tried a carbon saddle, i will say that i find the specialized toupe far more comfortable than the specialized phenom. the phenom looks way more comfortable though. sometimes looks can be decieving and everyones arse is different.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

MessagefromTate said:


> I'd respect your opinion more if you said I run a carbon saddle because it is the lightest thing I can get, but making the statement that you run it because it is most comfortable is humorous.


Dude, talking about a seat post's comfort and a saddle's comfort are two totally different things. A saddle's comfort is more about shape than padding, and it's very personal based on how your ass is shaped. On the other hand, seatposts don't actually touch you (unless something has gone horribly wrong), and it's much easier to speak in absolutes about them.

For example, SDG saddles fit me great, and I'll always use them. My favorite saddle of theirs is the Ti-Fly, because my butt works best with it. A part which directly interfaces with the rider will always be highly subjective.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

nino said:


> sorry-it seems you never owned one then.


Gee, could you sell me one?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

MessagefromTate said:


> Gee, could you sell me one?


What is even the point of this post?


----------



## schotter (Jan 8, 2004)

*flex...*

Back to seatposts: The flex issue made me curious since I am building a hardtail and my main objectives are compliance/comfort vs. weight. Frame is steel so it won't be superlight but I'd like to offset the steel bulk with lighter parts. Not sure if the Cannondale Save seatposts are out yet. So my question is: What's a decently light one with maximum flex and a record of non-breakage? How's the Ritchey stuff? Price is an issue, too. thanks
kai


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

I have had two SASO carbon seatposts both under 200 gram, 27.2x350mm 170 gram and 27.2x400 at 190 gram. Both did give good comfort ,didn't cost to much, weight was ok and they were strong enough.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=381899


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

schotter said:


> Back to seatposts: The flex issue made me curious since I am building a hardtail and my main objectives are compliance/comfort vs. weight. Frame is steel so it won't be superlight but I'd like to offset the steel bulk with lighter parts. Not sure if the Cannondale Save seatposts are out yet. So my question is: What's a decently light one with maximum flex and a record of non-breakage? How's the Ritchey stuff? Price is an issue, too. thanks
> kai


Those same german magazines also did a seatpost test a while back and from what i remember amongst all those those big brands (FSA,Ritchey,Easton,etcetc..) the KCNC seatposts got good reviews for comfort. They are pretty light and offer good absorbing qualities at a decent price.

AND the thinner the diameter the better! They also suggested that you might look into seatpost shims if your bike comes with a fat diameter and if you really want the best comfort.


----------



## schotter (Jan 8, 2004)

*looks like I am lucky*

...regarding the diameter, it is 27.2 and the seatpost will have to be long since the top tube is of the sloping kind...which in turn makes me worry about the weight restrictions on that KCNC post.
I am around 70+kgms, nearing the 80s with fully loaded camelbak and the odd small jump and rough descent will be part of my trails.
125grms of Scandium might be asking for trouble...
I have no experience whatsoever with hardtails (except road bikes) and wonder how much noticeable 'natural' flex I will have with let's say 25-30cm seatpost exposed.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

I notice the weights of the high-end aftermarket seatpost range from approx. 140 grams to 230 grams. What is the weight of a typical factory seatpost like Cannondale 29er 4 MTB for example?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

super jim said:


> I notice the weights of the high-end aftermarket seatpost range from approx. 140 grams to 230 grams. What is the weight of a typical factory seatpost like Cannondale 29er 4 MTB for example?


usually well above 200g...230g is a good measure.


----------



## schotter (Jan 8, 2004)

*ok, just did my first ride*

...with my (road bike) carbon seatpost in place: 29cm exposed (yes the top tupe slopes down a lot) with a specialized toupe saddle flexes quite a bit, more than just subtle. Looking at the setup while riding it looks to me like the seat and its rails are more responsible for this than the seatpost. So no Toupe on my MTB. And my gutfeeling is that carbon might not be the best choice since with 27.1 and a pole this long I am pushing my luck. Hate to say that I am in the market for the impossible: Light, strong AND...well, I know there's no 'cheap' in this. But maybe 'resonably' priced? Back to alloy and Thompson? Can't trust Scandium here. Or is there a relatively 'sturdy' carbon post out there? Maybe USE Sumo? I could accept +/-200grms for peace of mind. cheers


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

Great thread!!! Well, I've finally decided on a seatpost, this after speaking w/ the manufacturer of my Seat w/ Carbon Rails, a few Seatpost manufacturers, and listening to everyone on MTBR.com. Thompson Masterpiece 31.6mm x 350mm, 0 offset. Thomson's customer service is *AWESOME*. Quickly responded to my two questions. I am already using a Masterpiece on my current ride, and really love it. Doesn't feel too stiff, but feels very solid. Just My impressions. Also, read allot of manufacturers seatposts, how carbon can scratch if constantly adjusting the height, seems to me, a bit more preventive maintenance is required. I think this seat post will work perfectly for ME. And they work well w/ Oval Carbon Rails!!!

Thanks again everyone!!!

Kevin


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

I weighed my stock seatpost off the Cannondale 29er 4 (alloy) at 360 grams. I ordered the 
Easton EC 90 with a claimed weight of 190 grams.

Weight savings = 170 gr.
Cost $89.00 + $10.00 shipping = $99.00
Cost/gram = 58 cents.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SE603A02-Easton+Ec90+Zero+Offset+Seatpost.aspx


----------



## steadyuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Apologies for jumping in

Looking to put a Cannondale Flash seatpost on my '07 Taurine Team. Does anyone know if they are available as an aftermarket part and how much they would be to ship to UK?

Also does anyone know the length to minium insertion and also the amount of setback/layback in mm?


----------



## Tim Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

My local bike shop Primera Sports of Parkstone here in the UK has the Flash seatpost for sale. Its called the SAVE seatpost i think. Not cheap though


----------



## steadyuk (Apr 16, 2008)

How much is 'not cheap'?!


----------



## Tim Arnold (Nov 16, 2006)

£150 i think it was. The guy in the shop showed me one on the flash and it is an incredible seatpost. He was bending it backwards and forwards!


----------



## steadyuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Spoke to Primera who say that the importer will not warranty the post when used with a shim (31.6mm reducing to 27.2mm) as it has not been fully tested, though in therory it should be OK. They have recent experience of someone experiencing slip when used with a plastic shim even when using carbon compound. Before I make a punt and lay out all that cash, I would appreciate if anyone has had experionce of using cabon posts with the shim step down I need?

thanks


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Got the last one*

Hi everyone. I am a new member as of this morning. Cool deal on the easton ec 90 seatpost from Jenson. I ordered the last one they had in 27.2 size. I have an old Klein Rascal with stock 1991 deore xt steel seat post and the top part is like a club.....heavy. Any idea how much weight savings ? What next for weight savings ? It is sub 23 before the new post and set up as a ss with phil woods kiss off and a white ind freewheel heavy but bombproof.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Jake Pay said:


> *
> http://torontocycles.com/Selling/Titanium.html​*


I can't find the addcart button for the bolt/washer set for $22?

Am I missing something? hehe


----------



## Stryder75 (Feb 2, 2010)

iRoNeTiK said:


> I can't find the addcart button for the bolt/washer set for $22?
> 
> Am I missing something? hehe


It is located just below the bolts listing. It shows the nuts separately then the bolts separately and then the complete set is third.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Stryder75 said:


> It is located just below the bolts listing. It shows the nuts separately then the bolts separately and then the complete set is third.


Oh, I thought that was for the Ti Kit MINUS the washers :madman:


----------



## Stryder75 (Feb 2, 2010)

iRoNeTiK said:


> Oh, I thought that was for the Ti Kit MINUS the washers :madman:


Oh, you might be right on that. Phone call time. I am looking for the same as I just order the Masterpiece 30.9 x 350 for my Anthem X2.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

schotter said:


> Back to seatposts: The flex issue made me curious since I am building a hardtail and my main objectives are compliance/comfort vs. weight. Frame is steel so it won't be superlight but I'd like to offset the steel bulk with lighter parts. Not sure if the Cannondale Save seatposts are out yet. So my question is: What's a decently light one with maximum flex and a record of non-breakage? How's the Ritchey stuff? Price is an issue, too. thanks
> kai


I liked a lot my Easton EC90. It has some compliance (read : inherent flex) and filters small vibrations while being reliable. The only reason I had it replaced with a Thomson Masterpiece (noticeably stiffer) is because I often lower my saddle and scratched the seatpost outer layer. Not a thing to worry about but bad cosmetically speaking...


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was thinking of the Schmolke seatpost - 34.9 x 400 at 129g. But its $675. I could buy a nice used truck for that much.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

looking for a lighter seatpost too. 
anyone knows a webshop selling Woodman or Token carbon seatposts?


----------

